# [Xorg]HAL manquant => pas de souris mais clavier ok (résolu)

## rolie31

Bonjour,

avant de débuter, je précise que ça fait un mois que je me suis lancé dans l'installation de gentoo après plusieurs années d'Ubuntu.

Ce petit mois m'a déjà appris pas mal de chose que j'ignorais sur linux et l'environnement gnome. 

J'ai installé gentoo x64 à partir du live DVD. J'ai suivi les tutos un à un et j'ai créé 2 kernel 3.2.12: un avec genkernel et un moi meme. 

J'en suis au tuto sur la configuration de X. Après pas mal de galère règlé à coup de google, surout par rapport au police, je peux enfin démarrer X sans gestionnaire de fenetre. Avant de passer à la configuration de gnome, j'aimerais résoudre mon problème de souris non detecté. Le reste semble ok, video et clavier.

Je pense que le problème de souris vient du fait que HAL n'est pas installé: je n'ai pas de /etc/init.d/hald ni de /usr/share/hal présent. 

J'ai pourtant bien le use flag hal présent dans mon /etc/make.conf.

Voici le emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

udev est dispo, je l'ai donc mis dans rc-update au niveau default mais ça n'aide pas.

Voici mon fichier xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

Je précise que j'ai un ordinateur portable siemens amilo sa 3650 avec une souris intégré à l'ordinateur.

Autre précision, j'ai déjà lancé à plusieurs reprise (et c'est très long) des 

```

emerge -e system

```

 et des 

```

emerge --update --newuse --deep world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild

```

suite à la lecture de forum parlant de ce problème.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

PS j'espere avoir respecté le format de titre, si ce n'est pas le cas, je le changerai rapidement.Last edited by rolie31 on Mon May 07, 2012 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John R. Graham

Déplacé depuis "Desktop Environments" vers "French" où il sera, espérons-le plus d'attention.

- John

----------

## barul

Les USE c'est pas magique. Sur mon laptop dans les INPUT_DEVICES, j'ai mouse, tu peux peut-être essayé avec, et lancer un emerge -DNu world.

----------

## Poussin

Moi je tenterais avec juste evdev et aucun fichier de xorg.conf

HAL n'est plus utilisé, c'est normal, ça fait un bout de temps que ça a été abandonné

----------

## rolie31

 *Quote:*   

> Déplacé depuis "Desktop Environments" vers "French" où il sera, espérons-le plus d'attention.

 

Merci  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Les USE c'est pas magique. Sur mon laptop dans les INPUT_DEVICES, j'ai mouse, tu peux peut-être essayé avec, et lancer un emerge -DNu world.
> 
> 

 

J'avais bien vu que c'était pas magique, crois moi  :Wink: 

mais je n'avais pas vu qu'il fallait indiquer les périphériques dans le make.conf. Je vais essayer ça.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je tenterais avec juste evdev et aucun fichier de xorg.conf 
> 
> HAL n'est plus utilisé, c'est normal, ça fait un bout de temps que ça a été abandonné
> ...

 

J'ai tenté sans fichier xorg.conf au tout début mais ça ne fonctionnait pas du tout. X plantait sur des problèmes de carte vidéo, puis une fois le fichier xorg créé, X plantait au démarrage car il ne savait pas où trouver les fonts fixed puis ISO8569

Merci pour l'info sur HAL, les tutos n'ont pas du être mis à jour, je vais voir si je peux le signaler.

Pour evdev, je l'ai bien mis dans mon noyau et j'imagine qu'il est mis automatiquement dans le noyau généré par genkernel.

Merci à vous 3, je reviens vers vous quand j'aurais tenté le flag INPUT_DEVICES

----------

## barul

INPUT_DEVICES n'est pas un flag, par contre. Pour la documentation, l'anglaise est plus à jour.

Aussi, en relisant le premier message, j'ai vu que tu parlais de lancer emerge -e world, et que tu trouvais ça long. Sais-tu au moins ce que ça fait ?

----------

## rolie31

 *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES n'est pas un flag, par contre. Pour la documentation, l'anglaise est plus à jour. 

 

Merci, pour INPUT_DEVICES, j'avais en réalité déjà la variable définit de cette manière dans le make.conf:

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

Je vais essayer de voir la doc anglaise, merci pour l'info.

J'ai aussi lu http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Input_drivers qu'il fallait que j'ajoute le USE udev (et j'ai enlevé hal, toujours d'apres ce même wiki)

J'attend la fin du emerge -e system pour refaire un test, en espérant que ça fonctionne grace à ce flah udev.

 *Quote:*   

> Aussi, en relisant le premier message, j'ai vu que tu parlais de lancer emerge -e world, et que tu trouvais ça long. Sais-tu au moins ce que ça fait ?

 

d'après ce que j'ai compris, ça permet de recompiler tout les paquets systèmes. Quand je fais des emerge, je vois régulièrement que certain paquet sont ajouté à world, j'imagine que ce sont ces paquets qui sont recompilés mais je crois avoir lu que X n'en faisait pas partie. Merci de me donner l'explication si je me trompe.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Si tu changes les USE flags, il ne faut pas nécessairement tout recompiler. Il y a les options "new use" et "update" : 

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

 par exemple.

C'est normalement expliqué dans le manuel, que tout Gentooïste doit avoir lu 42 fois. S'il ne le fait pas, il sera puni en devant le traduire en Klingon, les voyelles en blanc et les consonnes en gris.

----------

## rolie31

Merci pour l'info. J'utilisai emerge -e system suite à la lecture d'un sujet sur un forum. 

Quelqu'un préconisait de le faire en dernier recours mais j'utilise également la commande suivante 

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

qui est similaire.

Après mise à jour, j'ai bien la souris active ... mais seulement avec le noyau genkernel  :Sad: 

Voici le .config de mon noyau:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13486835/.config

Je ne pense pas que ce soit très lisible comme ça mais si l'un d'entre vous peut le charger et regarder ce qui cloche, ce serait d'une grande aide. Je précise que Event interface est coché dans Device drivers (ce qui d'après le wiki des input devices est suffisant)

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Cela ne sert à rien de faire "emerge -e" comme ça. C'est une perte de temps inutile. S'il y a un problème de configuration, recompiler tout (ou juste le système) ne solutionnera rien.

----------

## rolie31

Merci pour l'info sur emerge -e system. Ca m'évitera de perdre du temps les prochaines fois.

Voici le détail du log du chargement de X avec mon kernel (celui qui ne me permet pas d'avoir la souris active alors qu'avec le kernel genkernel, pas de soucis)

```

[   100.345] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'Mouse0'

[   100.345] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   100.345] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[   100.345] (**) Mouse0: always reports core events

[   100.345] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[   100.345] (--) Mouse0: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[   100.345] (--) Mouse0: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[   100.345] (--) Mouse0: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[   100.345] (--) Mouse0: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[b][   100.365] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8[/b]

[   100.365] (--) Mouse0: no supported touchpad found

[   100.365] (EE) Mouse0 Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   100.400] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "Mouse0"

[   100.400] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   100.400] (II) Unloading synaptics

```

Ca ressemble a ce qu'on trouve dans le wiki de config de X

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Query no Synaptics: 6003C8 
> 
> Your /var/log/Xorg.0.log contain this strings: 
> ...

 

Seul problème, je ne comprend pas ce que je dois faire. Je ne vois pas trop pourquoi je dois modifier la config de X sachant que la souris foncitonne avec le kernel genkernel.

J'ai malgré tout tripoté mon fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf pour ne pas déclarer les input, pensant que les scripts /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf et 50-synaptics.conf ferait peut etre le boulot mais pas mieux (au contraire, je n'avais plus le clavier non plus)

Voici un résumé de mon fichier xorg.conf actuel:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "evdev touchpad catchall" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "evdev keyboard catchall" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "evdev keyboard catchall"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option          "XkbModel" "amilo"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "evdev touchpad catchall"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "MatchIsTouchpad" "on"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Tant que ton kernel configuré avec genkernel fonctionne, continue avec celui-ci. Je te conseille d'attendre que tu sois à l'aise avec Gentoo avant de configurer toi-même ton kenel, tout en potassant le site de Pappy McFae : http://kernel-seeds.org/

Sans HAL, il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir un xorg.conf, à part pour définir le clavier, et des options du touchpad. Enlève la partie qui ne concerne pas le clavier et la souris, pour voir...

----------

## rolie31

merci pour votre aide. Je vais suivre le conseil de XavierMiller et continuer pour le moment sur le noyau configuré avec genkernel

----------

